# Member für Gildenwideraufbau gesucht



## Riljan (7. November 2016)

Wir die Gilde &#8222;Orden des weissen Lotus&#8220; suchen nette Mitspieler.

Unser Ziel ist es eine kleine, familiäre Gilde aufzubauen. Gemeinsame Dungeon- und Raidbesuche sind vorgesehen aber ohne Streß und Zwang.

Seid Ihr Neulinge oder schon alte Hasen? Seid Ihr Level 1 oder schon 110? Es ist uns nicht wichtig. Auch die Klasse ist nicht wichtig. Ihr seid bei uns Herzlich Willkommen.

TS3 ist vorhanden, aber nur für Dungeons und Raids vorgesehen, da wir niemanden ausgrenzen wollen, denn es zählt bei uns der Mensch am Computer und nicht der Charakter im Spiel.

Wir freuen uns auf Euch.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Riljan, Tralu und Deathwar


----------



## Doodless (8. November 2016)

Moinsen,

welcher Server wäre noch interessant


----------



## Riljan (8. November 2016)

Moinsen,

welcher Server wäre noch interessant 

 

Jo Hi,

Sorry da war wohl der Teufel der Vergesslichkeit dabei. Es handelt sich um den Server Baelgun.

 

Gruß


----------

